# Fressen Welse auch Enten?



## Domini (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo! Habe im Herbst gesehen wie in einem kleinen Weiher eine Ente von enem ( glaube ich wels ) attackiert wurde. Gespannt sah ich die ente eine weile an und plöztlich sah ich was aus dem wasser schiessen und die ente war weg! Kann es sein das ein wels oder sehr grosser hecht ( der Fisch war ca. 150 cm ) eine ente frisst?


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

Klar, Wasservögel gehören zum Beuteschema größerer Raubfische!


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

Hi,
ja klar fressen die auch Enten , sogar kleine Hunde wurden schon von Welsen verspeist.
Kleinere Kinder sollte daher nur unter Aufsicht oder mit Schwimmring in Gewässern schwimmen in denen große Welse oder Hechte vorkommen.
Schwimmring deshalb weil der Wels oder der Hecht das Kind dann nicht unter Wasser ziehen kann.
Hunde daher auch nur an einer Laufleine ins Wasser lassen , auf Knopfdruck schnellt der Hund bei Gefahr dann aus dem Wasser.:q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Domini (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

aber das ein angler mit enten fischt gibts ned xD ? :vik:


----------



## Suniflex (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

Wenn du einen Angelschein gemacht hast wüsstest du das man das nicht darf,du Held sonst würden es einige bestimmt auch noch machen.|gr: Das sind aber nur die Oberschlauen |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Bobster (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

Bei den amerikanischen Muskyanglern sind Enten aus Holz
durchaus ein beliebter Köder :q

Das dazugehörige "YouTube" Video finde ich im Moment nicht.


----------



## Suniflex (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

so zum abschluß Ente gut alles gut:q


----------



## Suniflex (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

@ Martin 
na der Angler hat es wahrlich gut getroffen ,nich nur das er nen super Waller gefangen hat nee der hat sorgar den Sonntagsbraten dabei und das völlig Gratis:vik::vik::q:q
                                 LG


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

Das Welse Enten fressen habe ich schon selbst erlebt!
Schade das sie keine Kormorane:e fressen!|muahah:


----------



## Tiger65 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

Habe mal beim baden beobachtet wie ein Waller eine
Ente geschnappt hat, 3 Wochen später wurde einer
gefangen mit 2.36m .


----------



## BeatleB84 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hunde daher auch nur an einer Laufleine ins Wasser lassen , auf Knopfdruck schnellt der Hund bei Gefahr dann aus dem Wasser.:q
> Gruß Udo



... und mit etwas Glück hast dann den Waller mit der Laufleine auf Hund gefangen...


----------



## Domini (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Bei den amerikanischen Muskyanglern sind Enten aus Holz
> durchaus ein beliebter Köder :q
> 
> Das dazugehörige "YouTube" Video finde ich im Moment nicht.


 

kann jemand mal ein bild von so einer holzente reinstellen?


----------



## Syntac (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hunde daher auch nur an einer Laufleine ins Wasser lassen , auf Knopfdruck schnellt der Hund bei Gefahr dann aus dem Wasser.:q
> Gruß Udo



Deswegen ist unser Hundegeschirr auch links und rechts mit Drillingen bestückt 

Eine Attacke bei einem 35 kg Labrador ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber wenns mal knallt, dann richtig


----------



## Suniflex (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

@ syntac
:q:q:qvoll der brüller#6#6#6

@Beatle B
 IchRauche schon 5,5 Jahre nich mehr und wünsche dir das du durch hältst#6#6 denn am Anfang iss es echt schwer,aber es lohnt sich.

                         Mfg Steffen


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Syntac schrieb:


> Deswegen ist unser Hundegeschirr auch links und rechts mit Drillingen bestückt



Ja dann wünsche ich dir mal ein Eisfreies Gewässer 
Und mach bei Erfolg mal ein paar Bilder :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dart (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Domini schrieb:


> kann jemand mal ein bild von so einer holzente reinstellen?


Ein Bild hab ich net, aber vermutlich den Link zu dem Clip den @bobster meint.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZD9wr6ibO4


----------



## Laserbeak (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Domini schrieb:


> kann jemand mal ein bild von so einer holzente reinstellen?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZD9wr6ibO4


ab ca. 21 Sekunden kommt eine angeschwommen........



edit:  to late.....


----------



## Khaane (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

Hier wird ne Ente live von einem Riesen-Wels gefressen. 
Man muss ein bißchen lauter drehen, dass Schnattern der Ente hört man selbst noch, als sie unter Wasser gezogen wurde. |scardie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pZCUF-aOA4


----------



## Seefliege (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

#h

welse fressen noch ganz andere sachen. um die montage besser zu tarnen, werden in spanien häufig einfach pet-flaschen als bojen verwendet. kommt dabei schon mal vor, dass die fische nicht den köder, sondern die flasche attackieren, wenn die so schön auf den wellen plätschert. mein kumpel hat mal aus einer 1,5 l flasche einen überdimensionalen futterkorb für heilbuttpellets gebaut. die flasche haben wir dann in den wirbel der montage geknotet und das ganze dann mit dem boot ausgelegt. so ein 1,70 m wels hat sich das ganze schön geguckt und sich gedacht, dass er lieber die vielen pellets in der flasche haben will, als die 2 einzelnen am haar ... der hat sich die ganze flasche reingezogen. nach der landung trauten wir unseren augen nicht, als nur der flaschenhals aus dem schlund herausschaute. #d wir haben die flasche vorsichtig heraus gezogen und das gierige vieh wieder eingesetzt ... 
seitdem verzichte ich lieber auf diese "futterkorbmontage" #c


----------



## Suniflex (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

@Khane:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:vik::vik::vik:
selten so gelacht und voll erschrocken :q:q#6#6#6#6cool


----------



## Suniflex (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

@Martin 
Die neuere Version der Ente kann ich mir gut als Hechtkiller vorstellen.#6


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

Hallo wenn das mit dem Labrador geklapt hat würde ich um nähere infos bitten zur Fäll Farbe,Brust oder Rückenschwimmer,sowie details zur Leinenmontage!:q

Gruß Marco


Alle haben Angst vor zu große Köder aber keiner vor große Fische!#6


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja klar fressen die auch Enten , sogar kleine Hunde wurden schon von Welsen verspeist.
> Kleinere Kinder sollte daher nur unter Aufsicht oder mit Schwimmring in Gewässern schwimmen in denen große Welse oder Hechte vorkommen.
> Schwimmring deshalb weil der Wels oder der Hecht das Kind dann nicht unter Wasser ziehen kann.
> ...



Reicht für die Laufleinenmontage die normale Angelkarte mit Fischereischein oder braucht man wie z.B. beim Kastenfallen aufstellen eine extra Prüfung, und hat Bayern dazu wieder eigene Gesetze? Würde mich über eine ausführliche und aufschlußreiche Antwort freuen.

@BeatleB84 
Ich rauche jetzt auch schon 3,5 Jahre nicht mehr (1,5-2 Schachteln täglich)und kann dir sagen es hat sich auch bei mir gelohnt, ich meine damit nicht das gesparte Geld sondern die Gesundheit und Leistungsfähigkeit.

Habe vor vielen Jahren einen Wels mit etwas über einen Meter gefangen der eine Wasserratte oder sowas im Magensack hatte. Hab ihn dann nach dem filetieren verschenkt............


----------



## Suniflex (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

So viele Antworten in so kurzer Zeit !! das iss bestimmt Board Reckord was? :q:q:q
Nettes Thema


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Reicht für die Laufleinenmontage die normale Angelkarte mit Fischereischein oder braucht man wie z.B. beim Kastenfallen aufstellen eine extra Prüfung, und hat Bayern dazu wieder eigene Gesetze? Würde mich über eine ausführliche und aufschlußreiche Antwort freuen.



In einigen Bundesländern ist der Hundeführerschein Pflicht , das wird von den meisten Anglern vergessen die mit dieser Laufleinen Methode auf Wels oder Hecht angeln.
Je nach Bundesland , Laufleinenlänge und Hunderasse ist ein Maulkorb Pficht damit der Hund den Fisch während der Attacke nicht verletzen kann.
Ich hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben :q
Gruß Udo
ps. solltest du allerdings Kinder als Wels oder Hechtköder nutzen wollen würde ich mich erst einmal mit den zuständigen Behörden in Verbindung setzen


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> In einigen Bundesländern ist der Hundeführerschein Pflicht , das wird von den meisten Anglern vergessen die mit dieser Laufleinen Methode auf Wels oder Hecht angeln.
> Je nach Bundesland , Laufleinenlänge und Hunderasse ist ein Maulkorb Pficht damit der Hund den Fisch während der Attacke nicht verletzen kann.
> Ich hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben :q
> Gruß Udo
> ps. solltest du allerdings Kinder als Wels oder Hechtköder nutzen wollen würde ich mich erst einmal mit den zuständigen Behörden in Verbindung setzen




Aha, mal wieder typisch Deutschland alles bis ins letzte Detail geregelt und mit allen nützen und unnützen Gesetzen versehen. Da lass ich es mal lieber gleich, wüsste eh nicht woher ich die kleinen Kinder bekommen soll und dann schreien die doch bestimmt im Kinderködereimer so laut. Obwohl bei uns an der Strasse fahren immer so junge Frauen mit den Aufzuchtswägen herum, werde da mal nachfragen.

Sollte ich dass dann überleben, werde ich hier einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben.


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

Hi,
ja , selbst diese Aufzuchtswägen sind in Deutschland ja gesetzlich geregelt , ich habe noch keinen gesehen wo man mehr als drei Köderkinder hältern kann und dabei würden bei ordentlicher Hälterung einige mehr reinpassen.
So, genug blödes Zeug geschrieben, ich glaub ich geh mal ans Wasser , muss mal wieder einen klaren Kopf bekommen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## BeatleB84 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

Finde es echt Top von denen, die mich bei meinem Vorhaben, gemäß meiner Signatur, bekräftigen.

Die Entenimmitationen find ich echt spitze. Werde mal, wenn ich lange Weile habe, eine in Dackelform bauen. Vieleicht geht ja darauf auch was!:vik:


----------



## Domini (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> klick
> 
> klick
> 
> ...


 
die spinnen die röm... ähhh  Amys!


----------



## Lorenz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Fischhaker schrieb:


> Schade das sie keine Kormorane:e fressen!|muahah:




Also ich hab im Internet mal ein Bild gesehen wo ein Großwels nach dem Drill anscheind einen ins Boots gekotzt hat... :m


----------



## Spackus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

Hier der Beweis aus Zaragoza:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoRNAkZBT7U&feature=player_embedded#t=12

#6


----------



## Domini (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Warum?? Wer fängt hat Recht!!! So schauts aus[/QUOTE
> 
> gibt doch sicher fängigere methoden oder?


----------



## Lorenz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Domini schrieb:


> gibt doch sicher fängigere methoden oder?



Selbst wenn es so sein sollte...
Schonmal einen Biss auf einen Oberflächenköder gekriegt?


Also bei mir zählt auch der Spassfaktor weshalb ich auch mal gerne irgendwo am klaren Kleingewässer/Flachwasser auf Sicht oder mit besagten Oberflächenködern fische,auch wenn die Fängigkeit,Fischgröße oder was auch immer nicht ganz so hoch sein sollte.


----------



## Domini (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es so sein sollte...
> Schonmal einen Biss auf einen Oberflächenköder gekriegt?
> 
> 
> Also bei mir zählt auch der Spassfaktor weshalb ich auch mal gerne irgendwo am klaren Kleingewässer/Flachwasser auf Sicht oder mit besagten Oberflächenködern fische,auch wenn die Fängigkeit,Fischgröße oder was auch immer nicht ganz so hoch sein sollte.


 
da hast du auch wieder recht denn mit zb. popper und so siehst du auch fehlbisse oder wenn der köder attackiert wird siehts auch geil aus


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Spackus schrieb:


> Hier der Beweis aus Zaragoza:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoRNAkZBT7U&feature=player_embedded#t=12
> 
> #6


 
Wie alt ist denn die Aufnahme?
Darf man dort Angeln?
Wer fährt mit? 
Nehme auch meine eigenen Enten mit!!!

Gaaaber!!! #:#:#:#:#:#:#:


----------



## strawinski (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

mußte mal zu uns nach berlin kommen, da gibts keine enten merh aufn see aber dicke waller drin.....


----------



## Walstipper (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Fischhaker schrieb:


> Das Welse Enten fressen habe ich schon selbst erlebt!
> Schade das sie keine Kormorane:e fressen!|muahah:



Klar fressen die Kormorane, ich sach doch immer wir brauchen mehr Waller.

Kunstenten, Hunde an der Leine oder gar Kinder!?

Wer dem Waller mal so richtig nah sein will und den wahren Kick sucht, dem empfiehlt sich Wallergreifen in Ganzkörperkostümierung.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

Da gab es doch mal irgendwo ein Video drüber.
Ah ja hier

:q


----------



## Knispel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Da gab es doch mal irgendwo ein Video drüber.
> Ah ja hier
> 
> :q


 
Gratuliere, 

entlich ist einmal ein video einer Atacke von dem " Schrecken des Sees " - Kuno " der Killerkarpfen " gelungen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKm-d...esh+div-r-1-HM

:m


----------



## BeatleB84 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*

Hab da mal ein recht interessantes Video gefunden!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wal-TZ7Ly5Y&feature=related

Echt krass!!!:vik:


----------



## Lil Torres (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fressen Welse auch Enten?*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ein recht interessantes Video gefunden!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wal-TZ7Ly5Y&feature=related
> 
> Echt krass!!!:vik:


 
das ist echt krass!!


----------

